# Sexual success based on time of day?



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Mum says husbands must find 'two-hour window' if they want more sex


A mum shared her advice to blokes who want to have sex more regularly with their wives. She urged men to look for the 'two-hour window' in order to get lucky




www.dailystar.co.uk





at least for this one woman, if you do not get laid before 9:30 PM, you have "missed her window".

Not sure if this is just with overworked moms, or if all women have this, or what, but it might be worth varying the time of day for your sex romps, and see if earlier in the morning does the trick?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> Mum says husbands must find 'two-hour window' if they want more sex
> 
> 
> A mum shared her advice to blokes who want to have sex more regularly with their wives. She urged men to look for the 'two-hour window' in order to get lucky
> ...


It's 9:30 *PM*.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

thanks, that makes a LOT more sense now!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Didn’t read the article but women’s testosterone spikes around that time in the early evening versus men who spike in the morning; so there may be a physical component to it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

In my case there is a tiredness / relaxedness matrix. It's a lot harder to calculate than a two hour window every night.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

My two hour window starts every two hours. Where in this world is the woman that can meet that???


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Mornings work well for us both. She also likes evenings, usually after 7 pm. In that case, she can always jump start me.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

So I'll propose something entirely different; the idea that sex at a given time of day could create issues for someone who has a difficulty, perhaps something of an aversion, to sex. Why? Because consciously or otherwise, that person will be looking to that time of day with some degree of dread. So I'd say it depends upon more than just an ideal time for sex, for some.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> So I'll propose something entirely different; the idea that sex at a given time of day could create issues for someone who has a difficulty, perhaps something of an aversion, to sex. Why? Because consciously or otherwise, that person will be looking to that time of day with some degree of dread. So I'd say it depends upon more than just an ideal time for sex, for some.


If you are with someone monogamously who has a general sex aversion, you have much bigger problems than finding the best time of day.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I think it depends on the person. My boyfriend does not like to have sex at night, he is too tired and not interested. 
I think it depends on everyone’s individual lifestyle and work schedule and personal preference. 
I think it’s a conversation everyone should have with their partner because it doesn’t matter what everyone else likes, it only matters what your partner likes.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> So I'll propose something entirely different; the idea that sex at a given time of day could create issues for someone who has a difficulty, perhaps something of an aversion, to sex. Why? Because consciously or otherwise, that person will be looking to that time of day with some degree of dread. So I'd say it depends upon more than just an ideal time for sex, for some.


I think that some people have a rigid schedule in their minds, and they like to keep that. So example, the poster on another thread said his wife likes to read before bed and doesn’t like to be bothered. I understand that if reading helps her wind down, and maybe she’s a trouble sleeper so she likes to have her undisturbed routine. 
So when someone tries to have sex with them during one of these times, it’s not only that sex is the last thing on their mind, but it’s the thought that if we have sex it will mess up my schedule and disrupt my normal routine, and possibly negativity affecting my whole day.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> So I'll propose something entirely different; the idea that sex at a given time of day could create issues for someone who has a difficulty, perhaps something of an aversion, to sex.


If your spouse has an aversion or difficulty in wanting to have sex with you. You would do well to respect their aversion or difficulty, by trying to replace them with someone who doesn't have an aversion or difficulty in wanting to have sex with you.

Limited sex marriages and sexless marriages only exist because all involved, choose to remain married despite being in a limited sex or sexless marriage.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't always agree with what Personal has to say but I think he is right on here.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Livvie said:


> If you are with someone monogamously who has a general sex aversion, you have much bigger problems than finding the best time of day.


My point exactly. Things aren't always as they seem. We sometimes try to address something with incremental change, hoping things will gradually get better, when in fact there may be something far more intractable involved, something much deeper and involving either some really tough & long work or a decision to leave.


----------

